# Global Locker



## benamucc (Feb 13, 2011)

I didn't know where else to post this. 

I basically used what I had from the closet minus some stuff I sold or gave away. 

250w cooled by noctua computer fan and cap air 2 controller. Noctua is a really cool company. If you're running Computer fans or something small, you should check them out. Amazing technology that I could see applied to larger equipment. Silenced ballast with Stinger Audio Dampening material. The kind you can use INSIDE the engine compartment. Cut out for the factory exhaust baffles on the hood to be exposed. When it's all closed up the cabinet makes less sound than the heater, or flouro garage lights, or beer fridge. Leaks no light, and locks. I had a party and confidently played beer pong in the garage knowing nobody would look twice at it...they didn't!! :hubba: 

Exhausting it off the top of the hood so no light leak out back of the cabinet. Just cut a hole in one of the shelves, and bent the metal down "L" shaped for structural support. Believe me, unless you've ever worked with sheet metal. The thing would have been SAGGING otherwise! I know fans are more efficient pulling than pushing, but this little fan CRANKS IT OUT!! 

3 "global buckets" that I made from a youtube video. Had all the stuff in my garage. Filled em with fox farm ocean Forrest mix. Top 1/2" of soil is dry, then nice and moist. I love these things!! I might do a little outdoor this summer with their amazing setup. Check em out...two kids from the front range of Colorado who must have a KILLER produce stand!! Did you say college fund? I knew you could...

2 blueberry and an ak47 from a secret clone source. Got them un-rooted, and they're 3 weeks from when I got them. Transplanted into the buckets about 5 days ago. The local dispensary clones were garbage, so I had to source them from a "black market" dealer. Screwy considering how now dispensary's in CO have to grow 70% of their own crop. **Yea right!  HA!

I'm waiting for the new attitude offer and then buying some new seeds to try out. I'm looking for a strong strain with big heady high. ADD/ADHD type meds. Any other recommendations are appreciated. I like trainwreck and chemdawg alot. I also had a sweet kush of unknown origin at a contest last April. Was AMAZING. Like a hash hit...WHOA I"M HIGH!! 

I'll answer any questions about the locker build. Just PM me. It's passive intake in the chamber and I run 73 degrees max light on and 63 deg. min dark. The CAP controller only runs about twice an hour for 5 - 10 min. As I keep the garage at 52 deg during light and 62 during dark period. I set dark for the middle of the day to take advantage of solar gains, and run lighting during off peak times. 

I'll be adding co2 via aquarium tablets when I start to flower. 

I don't really have room for an off the shelf charcoal filter, but I found a DIY in google for a really small cloth one. The first charcoal filter I had was from the DIY on this forum. Sold it to a friend when I was done with it. He changed the charcoal, and it's still in use today from what I understand! I've got an Onna container on top of the cabinet out of site. My girlfriend commented on how nice the garage smells. "Oh, I did that for you sweetheart." "You're such a sweet boyfriend". I am!  

Enjoy the pics.View attachment photo5.JPG


View attachment photo4.JPG


View attachment photo3.JPG


View attachment photo.JPG


----------



## Locked (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks good...click edit on your post and then click the lil paper clip and insert all and your pics will show up in the post.


----------



## benamucc (Feb 13, 2011)

haha...thank you sir may i have another?!


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks like that will do the job just fine, and you have liquid lady bugs...good for you!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 13, 2011)

cool!!!! Bring on the buds!!!


----------



## benamucc (Feb 25, 2011)

what the heck...heres an update.  not quite a journal, but things are greeeeennnn!!  









i can't get the bottom picture to rotate.  saved as upright on the computer?!


----------



## benamucc (Mar 19, 2011)

Begin week 4 flowering.  No humidity issues.  Happy babies!!!  

Roots are going CRRAAAZZZZYYYY!!!   Flushing with fresh RO water for the next few days. Looked so good I had a big glass with them :hubba: and now I'm having wine :doh:


----------



## AluminumMonster (Mar 20, 2011)

Thats a schweeet locker ya got there benamucc.  If i walked by it i would'nt think twice about it.  Any problems with temps?


----------

